# Headlight beams B584



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anybody know where the headlight bender stickers for the Hymer B584 can be bought :roll: I tried last year with no luck and had to take a chance when driveing in Germany 

Keith


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Keith. Before you go to the trouble of buying (they don't exist for ours) beam benders check you dont have switchable lamp units. I never found any diagram for my style lamps.

My 584 has just flown through the MOT but one thing the tester found was that the beams were way out. I have never adjusted them so they cant have been done when it was done last year at Hymer UK in Preston :roll: :roll: . 

He said that mine were adjustable for European travel and all I needed to do was loosen the 3 screws at the back of the housing and turn the unit. This then made it for traveling on the opposite side. 

Have a look first mate. It is a fiddly job and you need to be double jointed.

Stand with your back to the engine and work your hands in that way.


Johnny F

ps Mine are the round lamps not square :?


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Johnnyf,

Didn't think about the twisting, mine are the two lights per side and very small with a strange bulbus shape on the main beam. On dip it does rise quite a bit on the kerb side, so I'm a little concerned......I'm going to have a look tonight.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*beam benders*

If all else fails, make a couple from black fablon. Mine worked a treat in April as they were only required for a couple of weeks.

You should be able to buy the correct ones (left or right) on the ferry - assuming you travel that way rather than the tunnel!

Sundial


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

blackbirdbiker said:


> I'm going to have a look tonight.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith,

That's about all you'll be able to do tonight, as they are an absolute bitch to get to.

>>See here<<

>>And here<<

>>See here<<  for "Takeflight's images of the rear of the lamps.

Please let us "fellow Hymer owners" know how you got on.

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: beam benders*



sundial said:


> If all else fails, make a couple from black fablon. Mine worked a treat in April as they were only required for a couple of weeks.
> 
> You should be able to buy the correct ones (left or right) on the ferry - assuming you travel that way rather than the tunnel!
> 
> Sundial


Hi Sundial,

these don't work for the twin round headlamp configuration on the 91> B, E & S class Hymers.

Johhny F and myself have been there and done it, (as have others), but to no avail.

Blood and skin loss, or bribing the MOT inspector, are the only options. :lol:

Jock.


----------

